# Transportation AM



## PEin2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

I plan on solving practice problems (breadth portion only) from the 6 minute solutions for transportation AM and also maybe look through some CERM problems.

Is there anything else you recommend for Transportation AM?

Transportation is not my strong area, so i'm not sure how this is going to go, as I haven't started studying for it yet.

Thanks!


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 1, 2010)

PEin2010 said:


> I plan on solving practice problems (breadth portion only) from the 6 minute solutions for transportation AM and also maybe look through some CERM problems.
> Is there anything else you recommend for Transportation AM?
> 
> Transportation is not my strong area, so i'm not sure how this is going to go, as I haven't started studying for it yet.
> ...



If you've gone through the breadth problems and understand how they're solved, then you're ready for the transpo AM questions. It's all geometry (horizontal curves) and calculus (vertical)!

Good luck!


----------



## Badger (Oct 3, 2010)

PEin2010 said:


> I plan on solving practice problems (breadth portion only) from the 6 minute solutions for transportation AM and also maybe look through some CERM problems.
> Is there anything else you recommend for Transportation AM?
> 
> Transportation is not my strong area, so i'm not sure how this is going to go, as I haven't started studying for it yet.
> ...


I have n't seen the 6 min solutions transportation questions, but the horizontal and vertical curve questions in CERM Ch 79 were helpful for me to review.

Also you may get a stopping distance or sight distance question in the morning, NCEES 2008 Sample afternoon transportation questions #511 and 513 are worth looking at.


----------

